# Muntons beer kits



## Wade E (Mar 4, 2007)

Has anyone made any of these Muntons beer kits. I just bought the Nut
Brown Ale and wont start it for awhile but was wondering how they are.


----------



## masta (Mar 4, 2007)

I made a Muntons no boil kit years ago and think it was my first home brew beer. I would say it was ok but nothing spectacular.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 4, 2007)

Im not sure really what this is since it says to add 3 1/2 gallons of
boiling water to it in the fermenter after delabeling the can and
soaking the can in hot water for 5 minutes to loosen it up. I know you
dont have to put it in a pot so I guess its a no boil?


----------



## masta (Mar 4, 2007)

What kit is exactly?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 4, 2007)

One of the first things we ever fermented was a Munton's Nut Brown Ale....There still are a few bottles left....Jim liked that one a lot....seems it got more head after it sat a long time...It is over 2 years old now and still good.

I checked our records...

1 Can wort
2.2# corn sugar dissolved in some of the water
boiled water...enough water to 6 gallons...stir together till wort is dissolved and mixed well.

S.G. 1041...Let cool 

Rehydrate yeast in 1/3 cup warm water..[104-110*]Add to cooled wort....room temperature.

Stir...

Put a air lock on the bucket lid.

In 6 days it was down to 1010 and we racked it to a carboy for a short time with an airlock.

Then racked to bottling bucket... added 5 oz corn sugar dissolved in 3/4 cup boiled water...stirred and bottled.

Hope this is helpful.

*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Wade E (Mar 4, 2007)

This is it exactly. the brew kits come with two plastic buckets, is this okay or should I buy them seperatly to get the glass.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 4, 2007)

Anyone tried the spray malt instead of the sugar?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 4, 2007)

Buy it what ever way is the least expensive. When you buy your can of wort also purchase an extra package of Munton's Ale Yeast, just incase...just to have on hand.

When you open the can it is like Molasses, really sticky and smells really good.

We also brewed up a batch of Brewmart Mexican Style Cerveza, Iron Master Irish Stout and Brewmart Chech Pilsner...They were all very inexpensive, easy to make and weren't too bad....We are not beer connoisseurs, so we are easy to please.

We didn't buy anything extra except bottles, caps and a capper....acually since then we have bought several antique cappers...one is from 1920...must have been a Prohibition toy.

Being as your basement is cool maybe try a Lager can/kit...I think that brews at a cooler temp....I am not sure about that tho....ask Masta about that.

Try these easy kits...and if you like it then get into the boil projects with all the fancy chillers and other toys.....these easy kits should get you started.*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Wade E (Mar 4, 2007)

Thats exactly why I picked this NW. I dont think Im gonna go crazy making beer but I also said that about wine!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 4, 2007)

My wife wants me to add vanilla beans to this. How much should I add and when?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 4, 2007)

I wouldn't know anything about adding vanilla beans to beer kits....the beer is finished so quickly that you might loose your bean flavors...

I want to add vanilla to some fruit wines this summer, .. anxious for other to Post results...


----------



## JohnnyK68 (Mar 6, 2007)

Wade, I brew alot of beer. I dont use kits anymore though. I do use extract, and mostly the DME (Dried Malt Extract) I like it better then the syrups. The few kits I did make were brewers best and one was a Nut Brown Ale. It was good. It was an extract special grain brew. I had to steep 8 oz of crystal 60 for 30 mins and then boil and add the extracts. The kits are a good way to start. If you have any questions you can email me [email protected]


----------



## Wade E (Mar 10, 2007)

Started the Nut Brown Ale kit today and just added the yeast! Also
bought a 7.8 Primary for this so mine doesnt look like Stinky's as this
is a 6 gallon kit also. Thanks for the heads up Frank!







*Edited by: wade *


----------



## grapeman (Mar 10, 2007)

Ah yes, you can now buy many extras just for brewing beer now! Must be time for a wort chiller and a few kegs or party pigs. Don't forget a nice capper and.............


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hummmm....I can smell that wort....yummy!!! 

Do you have your bottles lined up??? These kits are done in no time at all...

Good Luck....your going to enjoy this.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 10, 2007)

Bought 3 cases today and still need 3 more I think! How many cases do I need of 12 oz. bottles?
*Edited by: wade *


----------



## Wade E (Mar 10, 2007)

I think I figured it out and I believe I have 8 extra bottles right?


----------



## Wade E (Mar 10, 2007)

Shes starting to bubble already! I think its been 5 hours since adding yeast if that!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 11, 2007)

If I remember correctly...you get 60 bottles...12oz ones..


----------



## Wade E (Mar 11, 2007)

I get 64 bottles but Im sure Ill lose a few due to racking so your probably right on the money NW!


----------



## grapeman (Mar 11, 2007)

You are pretty close. I get between 60 and 65 to a six gallon batch.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 11, 2007)

Excellent!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 12, 2007)

I added two Vanilla beans sliced aand scraped to this kit today,
probably wont make a difference in taste but was not sure how much to
put in so started with a little and will add more next time if need be.
Better to start shy then over do it!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 30, 2007)

Well my first batch will be ready for sampling Sunday. There seems to
be no sediment on the bottom of the bottles so that is good! I realize
now that it could have been better though as I should have used malt
extract in the beginning instead of corn sugar. A newbie all over
again! ugggg! As for aging, Im not worried as Im not concerned with
this batch as it is just a trial. I will eventually graduate to the
better boil kits wether this batch is good or not cuase I know it can
only get better.


----------

